# Kellys Sabotage Carbon Rahmen 2011, Neu!



## Bergbock (2. Februar 2012)

Hallöle,

verkaufe derzeit meinen Kellys Carbon Rahmen bei eBay. Nach einem Unfall mit einem Vorgängerrahmen wurde mir dieser von Kellys freundlicherweise durch einen nagelneuen ersetzt. Jetzt hab ich aber bei nem neuen Kellys Komplettrad zugeschlagen, deswegen muss der Rahmen wech  Normalerweise gibt es den Sabotage Rahmen in Deutschland nicht, weitere Infos gibts bei auf der eBay Artikelseite! Bei Fragen steh' ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330679626259?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649 

gruß

Chrizz


----------

